# Possible to make a key press run a script?



## zettez (Dec 30, 2012)

Greetings.

Is it possible to map a key press say ALT+CTRL to run a script that in located in my /usr/local/bin folder? Do you have any sample code or references? Thanks!


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Dec 30, 2012)

Some Desktop environments/ Window managers can handle this for you. Personally I recommend using Xbindkeys. I would strongly suggest you don't use modkeys such as ALT and CTRL on their own ie without a letter number or symbol.


----------



## zettez (Dec 30, 2012)

I see, thanks for the information!


----------

